# Indian billionaire buys US consulate (artistic palace) in India



## Vikrant (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a good looking palace. Very artistic!

---







Pharmaceutical billionaire Cyrus Poonawalla has bought a former maharaja's mansion in Mumbai from the US government for around 7.5bn rupees (£73m), making it the most expensive ever residential purchase in the country.
The 50,000 sq ft seaside mansion was used as the US consulate from 1957, and later renamed Lincoln House. It was put on the market four years ago, after the consulate was relocated to a purpose-built compound in a newer business district.
Mr Poonawalla, chairman of Poonawalla Group and one of India's richest men, told the Times of India newspaper that he secured the property after real estate groups were told there were limits on potential redevelopment plans for the heritage-listed house and seaside plot.
"We thought it was a good price given the location," his son Adar Poonawalla, who ran negotiations, told the Hindustan Times.
Last week, the family of billionaire industrialist Kumar Mangalam Birla said it had bought Jatia House, another of south Mumbai's rare bungalows, for 3.9bn rupees.

...

Tycoon buys US consulate in India's most expensive property deal


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 14, 2015)

Cyrus Poonawalla? I fucked his wife just last week. 

Seriously though, that place has no color. No character. No _joie de vivre._


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2015)

Rich people have been buying America for years.  This is nothing new.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Cyrus Poonawalla? I fucked his wife just last week.
> 
> Seriously though, that place has no color. No character. No _joie de vivre._



I guess that is why U.S. moved its consular affairs to a different building. However, I think taste is a subjective matter. To me that palace looks awesome albeit, it needs some paint job and some other maintenance work. 

More importantly: Is she good looking? Do you have her pictures?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 14, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rich people have been buying America for years.  This is nothing new.



U.S.paid six elephants for that palace but got 100-million US dollars in return. That was an awesome real estate investment


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Rich people have been buying America for years.  This is nothing new.
> ...



some  REAL ESTATE FLIP-------six elephants-----just six elephants-------where can I
get my hands on a few elephants?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The six elephants part was a joke. It simply meant that the U.S. bought that palace fairly cheap.


----------

